# [SOLVED] Can't log into Router



## vee7979 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello

I have recently set up a wireless network at home with an RG60SE MSI Wireless Router with MSI PC60G wireless pci card. It works good. The problem is I can't get into the web address to change the router settings eg. to encrypt the data. Whenever i attempt to log in via the web page *http://192.168.1.1* it asks for the password and user name to which i type what is there on the manual... admin/password. The problem starts from there. Whenever it is typed, it just blinks and comes back to the same log in screen as if its not accepting the log in. I tried changing browsers, default settings etc without any success. Can someone please help me as there are other 'hawks' around that just wants to piggy back of my wifi connection where i live.

Thanks
Vee


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't log into Router*

From the user's manual:

The default User Name: admin
• The default Password: admin
• The default IP Address: 192.168.1.1


----------



## vee7979 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't log into Router*

Hi Johnwill,

It worked. Thanks a million. Strange though that the manual have the Password as 'password' !
Thanks again.

Vee


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

